# How do I know if transdesign is..



## Mac2Perfection (Nov 30, 2009)

I need opinons..well I wanna do a major OPI haul but I wanna know if transdesign sells authentic OPI..are they a real good company?? Thanks


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 30, 2009)

Transdesign is an awesome company. The products that I received from them were all authentic. http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/n...h-haul-140554/


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 30, 2009)

Transdesign, Head2toebeauty and 8ty8 are all legit. 
I have never heard of them selling fakes. 

They are very highly received/reviewed across this site  and Makeupalley nail board.


----------



## elongreach (Nov 30, 2009)

Transdesign is legit and really quick with their shipping.


----------



## Jinni (Nov 30, 2009)

Another thumbs up for Transdesign. Great place to shop for nail polish


----------



## AmandDUR (Nov 30, 2009)

another thumbs up here. ive had some problems with other major places online but not td.

i bought a polish rack from them once, it arrived broken. i called and they had a new one out to me in no time.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac2Perfection* 

 
_I need opinons..well I wanna do a major OPI haul but I wanna know if transdesign sells authentic OPI..are they a real good company?? Thanks_

 
I'm a nailtech and lots of us use Transdesign. They are reputable.


----------



## darklocke (Nov 30, 2009)

Two thumbs up on Trans Design from me as well.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 30, 2009)

TransDesign is totally legit, I have never heard a bad thing about them!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 30, 2009)

They are great and they sell real OPI. However, their international shipping is terrible, I have to say!


----------



## Jinni (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_They are great and they sell real OPI. However, their international shipping is terrible, I have to say!_

 
I don't think it's too terrible, as long as you only get 9 bottles which will fit in the $18 flat rate box.


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I don't think it's too terrible, as long as you only get 9 bottles which will fit in the $18 flat rate box._

 
I did the exact same thing and I ordered on Nov. 5 - I have yet to receive them... Tracking shows they have been picked up from Forest Park, GA and that's that! No word from anyone or anything!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2009)

i love transdesign! and obviously all my stuff is internationally shipped and i have never had a problem. last time i ordered which was the begining of november it took 11 days to arrive rather than the usual 7 - but it's because of festive postage issues - not the company itself.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 2, 2009)

I must be an idiot. For the life of me I don't really understand how this flat rate box option works. I do what they say, put in the comments box I want the flat rate box option, click through to the next page and they ask me to choose a shipping method. Do you pick a random one and once they receive your order they'll send you an invoice with the corrected amount? I don't want to be charged $36 for shipping instead of $18!


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bec688* 

 
_I must be an idiot. For the life of me I don't really understand how this flat rate box option works. I do what they say, put in the comments box I want the flat rate box option, click through to the next page and they ask me to choose a shipping method. Do you pick a random one and once they receive your order they'll send you an invoice with the corrected amount? I don't want to be charged $36 for shipping instead of $18!_

 
They do send you another invoice with the flat rate amount. It will be e-mailed to you in a couple of days. I e-mailed the sales department asking the same thing - along with a correction I wanted them to make - and they responded in a day and sent the correct invoice 2 days after that.

HTH!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 4, 2009)

It does, thank you muchly


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

Transdesign is the only website I get nail polish from. They are prompt with shipping, great with communication, and I have never gotten a bad bottle from them, and I've ordered a lot!


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 21, 2009)

transdesign is great! I was shocked at how quickly I received my polish compared to other sites I have used. Great site!


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 3, 2010)

Transdesign is great, I'd got used to waiting a month for shipments from 8ty8beauty.com, and Transdesign shipments reach me in a week!


----------

